

What are your goals for 2009? - merrick33

My major goal is to do a better job balancing family, work and exercise.
======
noodle
successfully relocate to atlanta for my job and try to hit the startup scene
there.

improve my fitness, which has been going downhill a bit in the last month or
so due to injuries and holidays.

launch a project and get it to profitability.

